# [H] Space Wolves/Eldar/Dark Eldar [W] Paypal [UK] [eBay]



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I'm listing my Space Wolves on ebay. I'm starting everything for 99p as I need the space 

Space Wolves Thunderwolves NIB 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077853450?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649 

Space Wolves Thunderwolves - Opened unused 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077855446?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649 

Space Marine Dreadnought with wolf sigil 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077858658?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649 

Space Wolves Metal Iron Priest 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077860324?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649 

3 Metal Space Wolf Wolf Guard 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077862072?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649 

Eldar Avatar - ancient and paintstripped 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077863834?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649 

Metal Space wolves logan Grimnar - missing cape 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077865239?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649 

Selection of Various Space Marines with different armour marks 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077869172?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

Metal Wolfguard With Lightning claws - I've thrown in a jump pack 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077871923?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

Dark Eldar Flier Missiles 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077874433?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

OOP Long Fang s/Parts 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077877426?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

OOP Metal Space Wolf WolfGuard with bionic leg 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077879450?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

Plastic Wolves 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077880796?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

Space Wolf Rune Priest with Jump Pack - Metal 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077884520?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

Space Wolf OOP Wolf Lord with wolf head 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077885552?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

Space Wolf and Space Marine Scouts 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077888225?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

Metal Ragnar Blackmane 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077889654?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

OOP Metal Space Wolves Terminators 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077892535?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

Space Wolves Skyclaws 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077898352?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

18 Assorted Metal Space Wolves 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077900451?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

Space Marine Bike + Chaplain body 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077901790?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

Space Wolf Thunderwolf Lord - I've thrown in a thunderhammer 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077905198?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

Space Marine Predator Annihilater OOP 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077907888?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

Space Marine Whirlwind 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077908979?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

Space Marine Landspeeder with Multimelta 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077909982?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

Space Marine/Space Wolves bikes with Attack Bike 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231077911269?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

I've listed all of these on ebay for five days - any questions give me a shout. 
If there are any issues with the links let me klnow 

Thanks for looking


----------

